

Warren Buffett calls Bitcoin a “mirage”, says “stay away” - byoogle
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101494937

======
mantrax
He is absolutely right, it is a mirage. But a mirage we collectively believe
in, becomes our reality.

Heck, if we still believed tulips are expensive, they'd still be quite
expensive.

